# Capon Springs Water jug



## asilach11 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi,I found a 5 gallon? water jug. It says Capon Springs Water on the front, "when empty notify New Jersey Sales Corp East Orange NJ" on the back, and it has 1925 on the bottom. Any idea of value? Thanks!


----------



## botlguy (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't know nor have I heard of anyone who actually collects a variety of this type of bottle due to their size. If a person is from the area of it's usage they might keep one or two and folks like them for storing change / coins and so forth. They will often sell for $20 - $25 in antique / second hand stores.            Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 14, 2015)

botlguy said:
			
		

> I don't know nor have I heard of anyone who actually collects a variety of this type of bottle due to their size. If a person is from the area of it's usage they might keep one or two and folks like them for storing change / coins and so forth. They will often sell for $20 - $25 in antique / second hand stores.            Jim


Hi back,What he said.


----------



## goodgets (Feb 9, 2021)

asilach11 said:


> Hi,I found a 5 gallon? water jug. It says Capon Springs Water on the front, "when empty notify New Jersey Sales Corp East Orange NJ" on the back, and it has 1925 on the bottom. Any idea of value? Thanks!


Do you still have this bottle? Are you interested in selling it?


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 9, 2021)

That was the only post ever made by that particular poster back in 2015, so I don't imagine you will get a response.  You might try a PM...


----------

